# Stinging canulas



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

Do any of the other pumpers here get stinging when insulin going through cannula ? Its so bad sometimes i just want to rip it out but then other times i wouldnt even know its going through , why sometimes good sometimes bad ? Also at the moment i am having to change cannula mostly every 2 days sometimes 3 and bs always go up when change due so sometimes i have 1 good day then 1 bad day or 2 good days then 1 bad day bizarre


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Jenny,
            have you thought about using a shorter cannula?


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Sue , I have tried several with no difference .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, have you tried a different type of cannula, steel instead of teflon and or a different angled one?
Also do you change your cannula before a meal?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 5, 2011)

Only on very rare occasions, and normally just after I've changed my cannular..  

The stinging could be the amount you are bolusing in one go..  May be by giving a smaller bolus either by using the multiwave bolus, or using the extend bolus might be helpful in steming the flow a bit and lessening the sting..


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Jenny

I probably shouldn't be posting this as I have only had a week, and still on saline, not even insulin yet, but...

While it 'didn't matter' I took the opportunity of trying a few different lengths and angles of cannulas.

The first (9mm) felt OK, just a little low-level itchiness, but were tender if any pressure was applied. Just as you describe, I could feel the saline being delivered.

6mm in the same spot was perfect... after the initial sensation wore off afte insertion I could not feel it at all...

I tried 17mm angled ones too, but again felt discomfort. In fact that one lasted the least time of all.

It seems like the longer cannulas were pushing through and touching muscle or some other layer within the skin which caused the itchiness. I'd keep going until you have tried all the pump manufacturer sets available in all lengths until you find the one that is most comfortable most of the time.

Odd that you usually get a rise after a set change. Have you mentioned that to your DSN? Assuming the cannula itself (not just the tubing) is being primed...


----------



## elliebug (Nov 5, 2011)

i found i got stinging if i bolused too much, to overcome this i bolused over 30 min for larger amounts. your not allergic to something in the cannuls are you?? which do you use?
i have to change mine every 48 hours or i run out of insulin!! dunno what im gonna do when i get more pregnant!!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

I have to change mine every 2 days too, for exactly the same reasons, starts to feel I dunno, bit like a bruise??? don't think it's all that unusual TBH.

I know I have various areas which don't absorb properly and I always think well - by changing em frequently that should minimise the chances of getting a lot more duff spots.  Hope it does anyway.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Odd that you usually get a rise after a set change. Have you mentioned that to your DSN? Assuming the cannula itself (not just the tubing) is being primed...



As above + not changing before a meal bolus and not leaving the old cannula in for a couple of hours.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> As above + not changing before a meal bolus...



Oddly the blurb I've been reading, and John Walsh both seem to advocate changing before a meal (presumably so that if there is an absorption prob you spot it sooner rather than later). Were you told/have you found it better to leave things a while before your first bolus Sue?

M


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oddly the blurb I've been reading, and John Walsh both seem to advocate changing before a meal (presumably so that if there is an absorption prob you spot it sooner rather than later). Were you told/have you found it better to leave things a while before your first bolus Sue?
> 
> M



Hi Mike,
         for me I went sky high unless I changed the cannula before a bolus. From reading plenty of forums over the years 90% of people find the same thing. Reasons are as you say a problem can be spotted sooner rather than later and also the bolus will make sure the new cannula has insulin through it and clears any debry
Leaving the old cannula in also gives you a safety valve so to speak so if you have a site failure your old one is still in place for use  There is also a bit of insulin still in that old cannula seeping through.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah OK! Leaving the ole set in is a neat trick, but am I right in thinking that the old site might not be absorbing so well on day3?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah OK! Leaving the ole set in is a neat trick, but am I right in thinking that the old site might not be absorbing so well on day3?



That depends on each person. I have no problems at all. The reason the teflon cannulas must be changed after 3 days is due to scar tissue build up. Even though you can't see it, it's there and will after time limit infusion sites and affect absorption of insulin.
The steel cannulas have to be changed every two days though.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Odd that you usually get a rise after a set change. Have you mentioned that to your DSN? Assuming the cannula itself (not just the tubing) is being primed...



Hi everydayupsanddowns , the rise i get is when the cannulais due a change so prob not working so well .

Thanks for all your suggestions i will certainly give them all a try if i have not already


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

hee hee, every time I notice this thread on the list I read it as 'Singing cannulas'.

Mine would sing in the voices of Pinky and Perky .......


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

trophywench said:


> hee hee, every time I notice this thread on the list I read it as 'Singing cannulas'.
> 
> Mine would sing in the voices of Pinky and Perky .......



What like this?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNci98G25iM


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

trophywench said:


> hee hee, every time I notice this thread on the list I read it as 'Singing cannulas'.
> 
> Mine would sing in the voices of Pinky and Perky .......



made me chuckle lol ,, wish it was singing wouldnt hurt so much , just taken a bolus and still singing .Mine would sing like Jon Bon Jovi .... I wish


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

Jenny, which pump have you got?


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Jenny, which pump have you got?



Accu-chek spirit combo Sue


----------



## trophywench (Nov 5, 2011)

Just exactly like that, Sue!

They'd giggle if I hit a good spot, and cry 'wee wee wee' in alarm, the instant I hit a bad spot or they had a problem .....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Just exactly like that, Sue!
> 
> They'd giggle if I hit a good spot, and cry 'wee wee wee' in alarm, the instant I hit a bad spot or they had a problem .....



What Pinky and Perky or your cannulas? 



> Accu-chek spirit combo Sue




So how many units are you bolusing when the singing stinging takes place?
If over 5 units perhaps try as Ellie said and do an extended bolus so it goes in at a slower rate. I can't remember with the combo if you can adjust the delivery speed on it


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So how many units are you bolusing when the singing stinging takes place?If over 5 units perhaps try as Ellie said and do an extended bolus so it goes in at a slower rate. I can't remember with the combo if you can adjust the delivery speed on it


Will give that i go Sue that is one suggestion i havent tried yet


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Do any of the other pumpers here get stinging when insulin going through cannula ? Its so bad sometimes i just want to rip it out but then other times i wouldnt even know its going through , why sometimes good sometimes bad ? Also at the moment i am having to change cannula mostly every 2 days sometimes 3 and bs always go up when change due so sometimes i have 1 good day then 1 bad day or 2 good days then 1 bad day bizarre



Hi Jenny,

I have the same pump as you, I use 8mm steel cannulas (couldn't get on with teflon) and yes it does sting when I bolus but only sometimes and normally I will have to change cannulas/site when it does sting. I change my cannulas sometimes every day and no longer than 2 days.  I try to change before breakfast and check my levels 2 hours later, that way I can sort a problem sooner.


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Jenny,  my daughter used to regularly complain of stinging and as a couple of the others recommended she now does most bolus's over 15-30 minutes,  even corrections,  this seems to work for her.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## schmeezle (Nov 9, 2011)

No stinging yet anyway - been using 13 mm sillouhettes and humalog always with inserter.  Haven't ventured away much from stomach/back except for 2x on bottom and all that did was hurt after a day-and-a-half.  Too close to hip I suppose.  Change-outs usually on 3rd day.


----------

